# S7-300 an BACnet



## eYe (16 März 2011)

Moin,

stehe vor der tollen Aufgabe eine S7-300 an ein vorhandenes BACnet Netzwerk anzuschließen. In diesem Zuge bin ich nun auf folgende Baugruppe gestoßen: 6FL4343-1CX10-0XE0

Nun meine Frage, wie groß ist ca der Aufwand um diese Geschichte zum laufen zu bringen. Es geht um ca 100 Byte die bereitgestellt werden müssen.

Kann ich mir den Programmieraufwand wie bei einem Profibus CP vorstellen, oder ist es so "kompliziert" wie bei einem Siemens Modbus Master?


Bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar


----------



## profichip (16 März 2011)

Sorry aber: RTFM!! 

Das aufwendigste sollte das Mapping zw. S7 und BACnet sein. Da stellt das große S aber eine 'Toolchain' bereit die Dir dabei hilft.

-- Frank


----------

